# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  کتاب آموزش ساخت ابزارهای اکتیوایکس - کاملا فارسی

## Mbt925

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز.



این کتاب شامل همه سرفصل های موردنیاز برای تبدیل شدن به یک ابزارنویس کامل در ویژوال بیسیک می باشد.

تعداد اندکی از این کتاب باقی مانده (زیر 35 تا). به همین دلیل با 33% تخفیف هزینه کتاب به *5000* تومن کاهش پیدا کرد.

تعداد صفحه: 230

دوستانی که تمایل به خرید این کتاب دارن، بصورت خصوصی درخواست رو مطرح کنن تا اطلاعات مودرنیاز بهشون داده بشه.

جزئیات فصول برای اختصار از فهرست زیر حذف شده.

----------

